# Chamois Butter or the like for Wimmin (for my GF)



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

So, I realize this question is a bit on the personal side, and I'm not looking for any sort of titillating answers...but in all seriousness:

I bought my GF an 07 Raleigh Grand Prix a few months ago. She hated the seat that came on it (SSM Ponza...a true torture device). So we went to the LBS, she tried some out, and wanted the Specialized Jet 130. She has never ridden a road bike before but is doing absolutely awesome on it. Her and I ride together on my recovery days...around 20 miles per (she's also training for a marathon and I'm doing her runs with her, but she works more than I do, so I also have the time to do more/longer road rides). She's moved up to SPD-SL's now and on our last outing was showing off some beautiful spinning form...but I'm gushing and getting a little OT...just really proud of her.

Anyway, so, she likes the Jett saddle and isn't getting any soreness from that as far as the sit-bones are concerned...but she is complaining of chaffing in a more personal area. She is riding Castelli/PI shorts, quality chamois, kept clean, etc. She isn't wearing undergarments with them. Without getting any more specific as I'm afraid I may already be overstepping the bounds of good taste...

Can you gals recommend a good anti-chaf cream that works for women in that area? 

I use one of those anti-chaf deodorant stick style products sold at running stores when I'm doing greater than 70 mile rides, but I don't have to be as careful with what those chemicals come in to contact with...if you know what I mean.

If you have any tips to PM me that I can share with her, that would be appreciated. I've been on RBR since 2003...not a weirdo lurker.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

My GF and I like to refer to it as Cooter Cream. It works great for her.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Are you talking about Chamois Butter brand?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Some of my teammates use the Assos stuff. I personally have never used chamois cream and have never seen the point... but whatever floats your boat (or hers).


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Cervelo-er said:


> Are you talking about Chamois Butter brand?


Yes, Chamois Butter brand.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I know I'm not a woman (at least my wife doesn't think so ) But I was having some serious chafing issues over the last couple of days. I finally went out and bought some Bag Balm (yes the stuff they put on cow's utters). That stuff is awesome! It cleared everything up over night. I also put it on my chamois today and every thing ran smoothly. I highly recommend it. 

BTW... I think the magic ingredient is lanolin so if you have some of that around it should do the trick too. It shouldn't cause any problems downstairs since it's mostly lanolin and petroleum jelly. We use globs of Vaseline on my newborn daughter's tooshie for the first couple of weeks to prevent diaper rash.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Okay, I've female, and I'll say that I've never need anything more than Bag Balm (cheap and easy) and only use that for at leat metric centuries or longer. BUT I also keep, uh, hair in the area trimmed short as it can be the major source of friction.

Mostly, I think that women have less going on in the saddle-region while cycling than men, so proper shorts and a decent saddle are more important than any lube, but that's just one gal's opinion.


----------



## KSF666 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Bag balm*

As the other posters stated bag balm is great stuff.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

"...one of those anti-chaf deodorant stick style products sold at running stores when I'm doing greater than 70 mile rides...." If this is the Body Glide product, it's for women too and works great for cycling...


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Bag Balm is getting hard to find around here......ironically, I think I have to go into Manhattan where Duane Reade is located to find it.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

You can order it on line too... 

http://www.amazon.com/Bag-Balm-10-oz-Tin/dp/B0000AXJQG


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Assos has always been my favorite. Tell her to be careful in application because getting it on the more...sensitive...tissues can be a bit tingly. Unless she likes that sort of thing.

For really long rides(>70 miles) I have gone to using plain old A&D ointment. I find that with sweating the Assos kind of gets washed away.

Okay, that's as personal as I'm gonna get...


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

This may be a little obvious, but I thought I'd ask anyway - you guys checked the adjustment on her saddle, right? The wrong saddle tilt, height and/or fore & aft adjustment can make a great saddle rub the wrong way. Especially if the bike and seatpost were originally set up for a different saddle. Just a thought....good luck!


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah...she is going to try some Chamios Butter for the longer rides...and then some Bag Balm if that doesn't work...

Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm in the minority, but I won't use Chamois Butt'r. It was implicated in an unpleasant incident a couple of years ago that necessitated a trip to the drug store.

Also, Body Glide is a torture device. It makes all the little fleshy bits stick together and causes extra chaffing. My husband and I both tried and despised it. 

What DO I like? A&D ointment from the drugstore, it's cheap and my gyno gave it a thumbs up. Even more than that, I like a Quoleum, but it's hard to find.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

2nd assos, my wife loves it.


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

GF uses bodyglide without ill effects


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

*Thanks for all the ideas, I get chaffing when I do Duathlons. Things rub in different spots while on the bike and on the run. I even had Chamois Butter on, maybe I need to try the A & D ointment that was spoken of.*


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

I second the suggestion of taking a look at saddle position. That's not to say she shouldn't ever get some, err, wear and tear but the position could certainly lessen the effect (case in point -- I forgot to tilt my saddle further down during a time trial...no amount of ointment was going to save that precious skin. Never never ever did that again).

I also second the hair minimizing suggestion. A great way to both benefit from a brazillian!

Oh, and I use Chamois Butt'r every once in a while and can totally see how Bag Balm could work well too (and it has antiseptic qualities which can be good on current abrasions).


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

vonteity said:


> Some of my teammates use the Assos stuff. I personally have never used chamois cream and have never seen the point... but whatever floats your boat (or hers).


If you've ever worn bontrager chamois you'd know what the point was. The seams are pretty bad on the back, toward the inside of the hamstrings under the glutes. A little Assos chamois cream on the seams works great.


----------



## i-swim (Aug 14, 2007)

From a girl's perspective:

Chamois Butt'r works great for me. BUT...it didn't overcome the ill-effects of a "bad for me" chamois or the wrong saddle. So....Butt'r + try some different saddles/shorts combos. It'll make the difference between loving the sport and never wanting to ride. Good luck!


----------

